# My Dates Since Seperating....



## lostguy (Aug 11, 2012)

I had my first girlfriend at 19 who eventually became my wife just over 5 years ago. We're currently going through the divorce process as we've been having issues for over 2 years now. My wife moved into the apartment in our house in April of 2012 and officially moved out of the house completely in October 2012. We're still working on the divorce. I began dating about a month and a half after she left the house.

I signed up for the online dating services last October and it's been pretty awful. I've talked to a bunch, went out with 5 or 6 but am still single. They all claim to be nice and normal but slowly the truth comes out.

The first girl was just OK. To be honest, I was just happy to go out with someone after my separation. lol There were three dates and each one she was late. Not a minute late, not 5 minutes late but over 30 minutes late for each one. Not to sound like an a hole, but it's not like she got all dressed up with makeup and nail polish and stuff. She also was very familiar with the places we went so it's not like she got lost or anything like that. NEXT!

Next girl I was only talking to online or by text for 2 days as I was really sick with the stuffy nose, hacking cough and the usual nonsense. I told her I wanted to talk on the phone but that I was really sick and didn't feel like actually talking, but texting was OK. She called me anyway and I picked up and she could hear how sick I was and even commented on it. She also proceeded to tell me about her ex hubby who made her life miserable through the divorce and also broke into her house to take some stuff. He was also an oxy/vicodin kind of guy. These were all great things to hear from a girl on the initial phone conversation. NEXT!

Next girl was better. We got along good and she seemed sweet. Everything was going well until I got to her house after a few dates. The place stunk like cats with cats toys and cat furniture and cat stuff everywhere. I'm not a cat person and am really allergic with the runny nose, watery eyes, etc.... She also really didn't have a job. NEXT!

Next girl looked great in pics but was definitely chunkier in person. It was weird. She managed to take flattering shots that made her look a lot better then she was. That was fine because we got along great but then the lies began. To start, she said she worked at a dance studio. If you're like me, you're thinking she's a dancer. Nope. She never danced in her life, knew nothing about dance but did the billing at the dance studio. While she wasn't lying about her job, she was leading me on about it. She also put that she lived in an upper class town but later said she lived in a much lower class town. One of the poorest around here. She went on a family vacation for a week and the only time I heard from her was when I contacted her first. When I questioned her about it she said that she wasn't with her ex. Being I had never said asked if she was with the ex or anything like that leads me to believe she WAS with the ex. NEXT!

Next girl had pictures of herself in a convertible, playing tennis and jogging. She was also studying to be a doctor. Cool! I like being active. The first date I ask her about the tennis and jogging and she said she doesn't jog and that picture was the only time she played tennis. The convertible also wasn't hers. NEXT!!

Next girl was a single mom with a young kid. Never married. When we went out she knew lots of bartenders at different bars, where they worked, when they worked etc..... Seemed to be too much of a party girl. Also, the baby's daddy lived a few apartments away. NEXT!

Last one might be the winner. Three great dates and the fourth date was dinner at her house. She was divorced with a young kid. No problems for me there. Anyway, we're watching TV in her living room when she gets up to close the blinds because the ex hubby only lives a few houses away and that's where the son was that night. About an hour or two later she says that her and her entire family think I look just like the ex hubby. I was also informed that the ex hubby and I shared some characteristics. If these things weren't weird enough, even though she ate meat, she didn't like BACON! Who doesn't like BACON? I could stick bacon in my cycling shorts and do a 3 hour ride in the dead of summer and devour that bacon afterwards. 

The bacon girl ended a few weeks ago and I put all my dating stuff on hold for a few months after that. My job is just too busy this time of year and with the holidays upon us it's just too much on my plate to look for someone right now. I'll sign back up on February 15 when the nonsense is over. 

Am I being too picky?


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

NO you're not being too picky! Those are pretty terrible! And I apologize that I was sitting here laughing! Its amazing what you come across, isnt it??


----------



## bravenewworld (Mar 24, 2013)

I wouldn't say you are being too picky. If you don't feel a connection to someone and don't want to continue spending time with them, why force it? It just hurts you both in the long run. 

That said - I think you were a bit hard on the Dance Studio Girl. Yea she was more attractive in her posted photos and glossed over on what she does as work, but I don't think those were outright lies. It is weird she lied about what part of town she was from, but it did seem like you judged her when you found out it wasn't the posh side. Cool people live in crappy apartments. Cool people work in billings. Just something to keep in mind. 

I do think you're doing a good job of weeding out the crazies. Good luck!


----------



## lostguy (Aug 11, 2012)

The dance studio girl lied about where she lived. The town she said she lived in has houses $500k and above. The town she actually lived in probably has houses that max out around $300k with most of them being around $100k. I know she was in the poorer section of the poor town. That is a very poor area around here. Why would you lie about that? Let's not forget about how she blurted out that she wasn't with the ex on her vacation when I gave her no reason to think I thought she was. 

Oh, and don't worry about laughing at my stories. I laugh at them myself. I mean, who doesn't want to hear that you look like someone's ex when you're about to make out with them. Lol


----------



## LVF (May 5, 2013)

You are being picky about the bacon, only! C'mon, if one day you date a non-american you will find out we are not that terrible just because we eat an apple and no-sugar black coffee for breakfast, and had bacon only a couple of times in our lives, in some international hotel while on holidays! 
Now seriously, there might be something with that website... those girls know how to scare people!


----------



## hereinthemidwest (Oct 7, 2010)

lol I thought it was only ME that found all the goof balls.

My date took me to Chinese place when my food arrived he say to me, that was my wife's favorite. 

One guy told me he worked for himself. LIAR he was. Had no job. The stories are funny I have to admit.


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

lostguy said:


> I had my first girlfriend at 19 who eventually became my wife just over 5 years ago. We're currently going through the divorce process as we've been having issues for over 2 years now. My wife moved into the apartment in our house in April of 2012 and officially moved out of the house completely in October 2012. We're still working on the divorce. I began dating about a month and a half after she left the house.
> 
> I signed up for the online dating services last October and it's been pretty awful. I've talked to a bunch, went out with 5 or 6 but am still single. They all claim to be nice and normal but slowly the truth comes out.
> 
> ...


No, that sounds about right.
When my eldest son was in his teens I took the time to educate him about mental illness, lying, how people frame things, how people justify things, etc. Then when I started dating I found out how much that education is really needed.
Son is happily partnered for last few years, awesome woman with an awesome family. Me, I stay home and think it's nicer to spend my free time drinking a beer and watching movies, and when I really need to get out I travel alone. Makes for a better experience, I only date when I really have time to throw away which is almost never. I figure when I'm out and about doing what it is I do, if I meet someone I like and we get to spend time together, that's the best way to go about things. 

But it's also good to hang a shingle. Then when you DO meet someone and they look online at the dating sites to see if you're single, they'll know, okay, you're single.


----------

